# Good afternoon.



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

I find this site interesting, and informative.
Good to see an area where most try to help instead of tear down, which has been refreshing.
Thought I would join as a result.


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

Studying is interesting. 
Like everywhere, some good. Some bad. I said years ago I was through writing. Posting will get me back into writing again. Believe I am done posting.
Keep up the work that is good.


----------

